# What is with people?! --pics--



## allanimals21 (Sep 10, 2012)

What is with people?  Alot of you I may have read about the three does down the road I was trying to help.  Well I found another idiot.  I had gotten this buck last november in a package deal and sold him to my friend.  She then sold him a while later to this other lady.  Who I have come to the conclusion is just dumb.  She wanted to know if I wanted to use the buck for breeding for a few months for free.  I figured sure why not?  So I drive up there to get him and she starts hounding me about how $50 is more than fair to use him.  I was so mad....there was no way I drove up here for  nothing.  So I told her sure whatever but I didn't bring any money.  She said I could pay when I brought him back.  Once that was settled she tells me I sure hope we can catch him....WHAT?!?!?!?  When he left my place he was fine, when he left my friends place he was fine.  We couldn't get within 10ft of him.  Great.  Then she tells me that she hopes we catch him because she knows his collar is too tight...FANTASTIC.  So we end up running him in to a horse trailer where I can catch him.  His collar was so tight I couldn't get a finger under it.  I couldn't spin it or nothing.  I had to loosen it 3 notches to get my fingers under it.  We've decided that this brilliant person must have chased him non stop tryin to get him to faint and thats why he is so nuts.  I got him to my house and he will walk up to me and let me touch him.  

The owner made me sign a peice of paper saying I would pay $50 for use of him and if anything happened I'd pay $200 for him.  She also wants me to buy him back when she is done with him.  She wants him back in november to breed to her does.  One of which just kidded last week and the other hasn't kidded yet.  I asked her if he had been kept updated with his shots and any deworming he may have needed and she told me she didn't know how to do that.

Best part yet....on the phone she was telling me how she's thinking about breeding her dog...yep she's gonna do it.  When I get there she goes "you know alot about animals what kind of dog is this?"  its a little mutt.  She tell's me how she found her on the side of the road about a month ago with a puppy...and she's gonna breed her agian?!?













So I gave him a dose of Ivermec and he is by himself....do you think 2 weeks is long enough quarantine? or should I go a full month?  Let me know what you guys think of him.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't help you, but...... OMG! I hate hearing stories like this one. URGH!


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 10, 2012)

If I had the money and could house a buck, I'd buy him and take him away from this hell woman and never let her touch him again!


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 10, 2012)

That is just so totally disgusting. People like that just make me sick to my stomach.    Someone should do that to her and leave her somewhere. Makes my blood boil. Poor baby. He is so gorgeous.


----------



## Stacykins (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh my, poor boy. There are some people who really shouldn't own animals. He is a very beautiful lad, too! I sure hope his owner situation improves. 

So, what he friendly when you owned him? That is so terrible that he has been hounded and abused just for the sake of making him perform his 'fainting'. At least he knows you are kind to him.


----------



## allanimals21 (Sep 10, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Oh my, poor boy. There are some people who really shouldn't own animals. He is a very beautiful lad, too! I sure hope his owner situation improves.
> 
> So, what he friendly when you owned him? That is so terrible that he has been hounded and abused just for the sake of making him perform his 'fainting'. At least he knows you are kind to him.


I didn't have any problems with him when I owned him.  Niether did the person I sold him too.  Just this lady.  I think I'm going to end up buying him back.  He's a sweety


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful boy!!

Very sad situation.

 to "brainless"


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 10, 2012)

Buy him back! Ugh that lady


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 10, 2012)

Ohh that is so sad and infuriating.  I think I'd tell her he died doing the deed with your does and fork over the $200 if I had it.


----------



## allanimals21 (Sep 10, 2012)

OMG! I never even thought of that!  Good idea


----------



## elevan (Sep 10, 2012)

allanimals21 said:
			
		

> So I gave him a dose of Ivermec and he is by himself....do you think 2 weeks is long enough quarantine? or should I go a full month?  Let me know what you guys think of him.


You always want to try to go a minimum of 30 days quarantine...60 is best.

Here's some more info for you:



> from:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-basic-health
> Quarantine procedure  preferred is 60 days isolation (30 days minimum)
> *testing during quarantine
> --CAE
> ...


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 10, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Ohh that is so sad and infuriating.  I think I'd tell her he died doing the deed with your does and fork over the $200 if I had it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## NYRIR (Sep 11, 2012)

I wonder how people work sometimes.... 

Nice looking buck! I love the color...


----------



## AnotherKim (Sep 13, 2012)

He's gorgeous! Poor guy. I think your idea of buying him back is a good one. He deserves a better home than the one he has.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd say... 

Go to the shelter... explain what happened... what they'd do ... and if you can legally own him for her abusing him (i.e. chasing him, too tight of collar).. .

Poor boy..Hes so cute... We'll be buying a buck maybe then sell him (can't keep a buck but can buy one, breed the does, then sell him) but now... I don't know if I want to sell him... 


Glad you have him again!


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 14, 2012)

nice looking buck


----------

